# Procesador de Fm de tres bandas



## jesus segurola (Jul 14, 2013)

hola amigos del foro como estan todos ?? espero bien!!  
Les comento que eh estado trabajando en este procesador de sonido de tres bandas para fm suena bien y realmente cumple la funcion ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2013)

jesus segurola dijo:


> hola amigos del foro como estan todos ?? espero bien!!
> Les comento que eh estado trabajando en este procesador de sonido de tres bandas para fm suena bien y realmente cumple la funcion ...



OK! ,? Y donde estas el ? jajajajajaja
Haora si ,! Seguramente mucho interesante !, ?despues poderias usteds  subir el esquema electrico ?
!Muchas gracias !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jesus segurola (Jul 14, 2013)

hola daniel buenas noches ya subi una tofo de la placa si te puedo subir el esquematico sin drama alguno



haca el sintetisador del que si no tengo planos y de los dos code sis tengo los subire luego



el code este es compañero del otro sintetisador que son de una marca nacional de argentina el otro es un sintetisador m31 tambien nacional


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 15, 2013)

Amigo, con todo respeto, si intentas hacer un aporte, es muy desordenado y nulo en cuanto a informativo. En cambio si la intencion es consulta, nadie es adivino del problema que puedas tener.


----------



## jesus segurola (Jul 15, 2013)

hola no soy muy bueno en esto disculpas solo trato de mostrar lo que tengo y ver si a si puedo lograr que demas personas los tengan codificador el digital que es de pira.cz es muy bueno es uno de las fotos el de abajo http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 29, 2013)

Interesante procesador de audio. Qué empleaste para el control de ganancia de audio? LM13700, NE570, quizás algun VCA de la casa THAT...?


----------



## jesus segurola (Jul 29, 2013)

hola son los ne570 pero ahora lo vamos a reformar gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2013)

jesus segurola dijo:


> hola son los ne570 pero ahora lo vamos a reformar gracias



Se no for mucha molestia quando puder suba con el diagrama esquematico para que nosotros possamos apreciar. 
!Muchas gracias !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## piojo (Ago 28, 2013)

hola jesus quería prenguntarte si podrías subir el circuito del procesador de tres bandas, y si es algún circuito clonado o desarrollo propio, quedamos a la espera de los esquemas para intercambiar conocimientos  . gracias


----------



## elmito2 (Ago 31, 2013)

Jesus seria genial que compartieras el esquematico


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 7, 2013)

hola chicos les comento es de fabricacion de empresa y no tengo el esquematico si puedo sacarle fotos y hacer una lista de sus materiales la idea para hacerlo mejor para ustedes es pedirselo al fabricante es muy amigo mio y espero si me los de si es a si con mucho gusto los compartire lo que si tengo es de uno similar al m31 y ese lo suvo en un ratito no mas que lo encuentre en el archivo



hay en el archivo van las fotos y el esquematico de un procesador similar m31 espero sirva en la noche lo llamo a mi amigo aber si me hace el favor y me pasa los del publicado y si no como les dije



piojo dijo:


> hola jesus quería prenguntarte si podrías subir el circuito del procesador de tres bandas, y si es algún circuito clonado o desarrollo propio, quedamos a la espera de los esquemas para intercambiar conocimientos  . gracias



es de fabrica pero eso no quita que lo podamos copiar


----------



## elmito2 (Sep 7, 2013)

que mala onda por no querer compartir Jesus las fotos son de un m31 y los esquemáticos de un DBA argentino si no me equivoco y tu mencionaste que usa el ne570 por favor  subí fotos con mas resolución para poder  realizarlo, att Elmito2


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 7, 2013)

no ya no tiene mas esos ahora usa los lm si le saco mejores fotos y los subo no hay drama


----------



## piojo (Sep 20, 2013)

que paso con esquemas del procesador de 3 bandas ?????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 24, 2013)

a pesar de lo desordenado del post, creo que por fin se tocó un tema interesante.

Ya hay un buen "procesador" en el foro, pero no uno de tres bandas como el comentado. Lo que tiene Jesus es MZ, es de una fábrica argentina, que se está difundiendo bastante en mi provincia. Son la competencia, pero debo admitir que la calidad es muy buena. Se nota que saben de radio. El codificador estéreo chiquito con el el ic limado es un BA1404 que lleva un cristal de 38khz (aunque este no es el caso, normalmente lo esconden dentro del encapsulado de un condensador electrolítico como para despistar un poco más... me di cuenta el otro día de casualidad cuando revisaba un equipo y buscar de donde venían esos 38khz tan exactos me quedé con el encapsulado ese en la mano jeje)... la placa nueva tiene un resonador de 455khz con un cd4060 (no me cierran los números) para obtener los 38khz.

El pll entrega 500mw a la salida y el sintetizador está basado en un MC145151, cuyo paso es 100khz (N0 no se usa), así que las llaves, en este orden mueven: 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200, 6400, 12800, 25600, 51200 y 102400. He visto placas nuevas, que tienen un µC en vez del 151 pero mantienen el mismo orden de las llaves. Lo bueno es que no necesita de ninguna intervención más que la programación en este banco y ya engancha enseguida.

La etapa siguiente varía según la tanda supongo, ya que el tx que me llegó tiene un M9588, con el que se obtienen alrededor de 3,5w (esto estaba moviendo un lineal de 600w). y otros tienen diferentes placas, diferentes transistores... hasta he leído PLAQUETODO en el impreso.

La placa del amplificador de 300w que suelen hacer con un MRF151G es bastante parecida a la del Tyros. Me llamó la atención una de 600w que vi hace poco, con muy pero muy muy muy pocos componentes (no recuerdo el transistor).

No recuerdo como es el procesador, pero creo que estaba basado en LM324, varios... Ya hace rato no me dedico a ver estas etapas de audio, así que alguien que la tenga más clara, podría comentarnos que hace o que debería hacer (el por qué de las tres bandas) y a partir de ahí vemos a donde llegamos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> a pesar de lo desordenado del post, creo que por fin se tocó un tema interesante.
> 
> Ya hay un buen "procesador" en el foro, pero no uno de tres bandas como el comentado. Lo que tiene Jesus es MZ, es de una fábrica argentina, que se está difundiendo bastante en mi provincia. Son la competencia, pero debo admitir que la calidad es muy buena. Se nota que saben de radio. El codificador estéreo chiquito con el el ic limado es un BA1404 que lleva un cristal de 38khz (aunque este no es el caso, normalmente lo esconden dentro del encapsulado de un condensador electrolítico como para despistar un poco más... me di cuenta el otro día de casualidad cuando revisaba un equipo y buscar de donde venían esos 38khz tan exactos me quedé con el encapsulado ese en la mano jeje)... la placa nueva tiene un resonador de 455khz con un cd4060 (no me cierran los números) para obtener los 38khz.
> 
> ...


Hola caro DJ Glenn tudo que usteds aclara arriba es por demasiado interesante , caso tenga algun esquema electrico o fotos de las tarjetas se no for mucha molestia suba para que nosotros possamos apreciar .
!Muchas gracias !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola Daniel, casualmente todavía no retiran el equipo, así que aprovecharé para tomar algunas fotos. No te voy a poder dar información sobre el vfo porque esa cajita metálica dentro tiene resina  la única placa de estas que vi que no tenía resina hacía un horrible efecto microfónico con las vibraciones, pero en aquella oportunidad no aproveché para levantar el circuito. Creo que lo más interesante, además del diseño del pcb del amplificador con el M9588, es en parte el codificador estéreo. Si bien no me gusta el BA1404, este tiene el circuito impreso preparado para omitir el cristal de 38khz y usar el resonador de 455khz. Constructivamente está muy bueno. Yo te paso las fotos y vos te encargas de levantar lo más que puedas... es la ley del menor esfuerzo para mí


----------



## elgriego (Sep 24, 2013)

Buenas noches gente ,es evidente que el Mk III los ha revolucionado a todos ,Tambien veo que el Señor Jesus Segurola ha tomado imagenes de otro foro y las ha subido aqui ,le imformo jose que esa placa borroneada, que no es ni mas ni menos un clon del susodicho procesador, es obra mia y de otro colega ,en ese mismo lugar ,imformo que los ci del procesador son en su mayoria ,tl072,tl074 y ca3080,no posee ningun otro misterio.

Y en un acto de generosidad les comparto los fotolitos de dichas placas 

No me pidan el circuito porque jamas me tome el trabajo de levantarlo,dejo en manos de otros colegas ,que tambien reparan estos bichos, el aportar las fotos correspondientes de las placas y de la ubicacion y valores de los elementos,como asi de su cableado inferior.

Yo, Ya aporte mi granito de arena ,ojala les sea util.

Pd En caso de pretender la fabricacion comercial de este aparato enviar 50% de las regalias a la Fogonazo Inc y el otro 50% a la Greek corporation de isla de paros.

Saludos.


----------



## piojo (Sep 24, 2013)

muchachos no nos limitemos a copiar algo que no es tan bueno , el sonido no es natural todo cargado de armónicos que  provoca fatiga auditiva después  de 2 horas de escucharlo aparte los temas que tienen bajo nivel no los levanta y a tiene una distorsión en 1 khz  0.5 % dicho por un técnico que lo midió con un buen instrumento ,el video creo esta en youtube  pongamos las barbas en remojo y desmistifiquemos el asunto . como dato les cuento que a partir de un ecualizador de 5 bandas  que tenia con operacionales simples les agregue un par de diodos en contrafase en la parte de control de ganancia de los ci y ya tengo un limitador de 5 bandas antes de esta placa un compresor expansor monobanda con regulacion por   fet antes de esta para  aliviarle  el trabajo y listo funciona bastante bien para ser un sistema sencillo de ahi se puede mejorar implmentando distintos tiempos de ataque para cada banda jugar con el cruce de frecuencias de las mismas , colocar un filtro pasabanda por de bajo de 15khz a la salida y lo que se les ocurra para mejorar todo es probar y reformar en base a circuitos que están en internet . algo importante tener bien limpios los oídos y sin mucho pelo jajajajaj saludos !!!


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 24, 2013)

Ya hay un buen "procesador" en el foro, pero no uno de tres bandas como el comentado. Lo que tiene Jesus es MZ, es de una fábrica argentina, que se está difundiendo bastante en mi provincia. Son la competencia, pero debo admitir que la calidad es muy buena. Se nota que saben de radio. El codificador estéreo chiquito con el el ic limado es un BA1404 que lleva un cristal de 38khz (aunque este no es el caso, normalmente lo esconden dentro del encapsulado de un condensador electrolítico como para despistar un poco más... me di cuenta el otro día de casualidad cuando revisaba un equipo y buscar de donde venían esos 38khz tan exactos me quedé con el encapsulado ese en la mano jeje)... la placa nueva tiene un resonador de 455khz con un cd4060 (no me cierran los números) para obtener los 38khz. de ese code que mencionan ademas de tener un buen sonido y separacion le puedo sacar mejores fotos y de los dos lados y sitar todos sus componentes este mismo fin de semana lo pido y se los paso ya que lo vendi a un amigo y esta andando junto con el sintetizador con un ampli de 15 wat


----------



## piojo (Sep 24, 2013)

acá tienen un excelente procesador de tres bandas  , analógico y orgullo argentino el audimax 362 de solidyne  , y no piensen mal no tengo acciones en la empresa jajaa


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 24, 2013)

eso es arte superior de los mejores de argentina


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 25, 2013)

Jesús, cuál es el verdadero objetivo de este tema?

Voy a ir poniendo lo que tengo, pero de a poco jeje, aca una fotito de la placa con el M9588. Luego le paso fotos del estéreo y del modulador. La fuente creo que es más que obvia (además en este equipo todo se alimenta con la misma tensión)


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 25, 2013)

el tema seria aprender un poco y tratar de mostrar lo que tengo y a si ver si entre todos lo podemos copiar y ver que sale ya que los equipos los tengo solo me aria falta una ayuda para copiar sus circuitos y componentes y ver si a si mas personas y yo claro podemos tener estos  equipos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 25, 2013)

este es el estéreo con el pcb preparado para meter un resonador de 455khz

escueto por demás, creo que la única parte que merece ser lavantada es la del resonador


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 26, 2013)

Ahí miré este estéreo con un poquito más de atención... el ic opcional es efectivamente un CD4060. La salida es la pata 7 (salida 4) que divide por 16. Esto da 28,5khz con el resonador de 455khz, pero como se puede estirar con un trimer, se debe llevar a 608khz (¿está bien que se estire tanto? tal vez estoy equivocado y no es de 455khz) a fin de obtener los 38khz para ingresar al BA1404.


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola DJ_Glenn, alguna vez hice uno de esos. El resonador de 455 lo llevás a 456KHz. Dividido 12 dá 38KHz.
Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola Crismon, lo que decis es correcto, pero en este caso se divide por 16 la f del resonador de 455, que se lleva a 608, según supongo... de otra manera: hay algún otro ic que coincida pin a pin con el CD4060 que en la pata 7 divida por 12? y que las patas 9 y 10 esten destinadas a los componentes del oscilador? Pregunto esto porque estirar el resonador 1khz no es mucho, moverlo 153khz me parece algo medio difícil, a pesar de que hay muchas técnicas para hacer que los cristales se estiren mucho, no creo que se logre tan facilmente con tan pocos componentes asociados.


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2013)

No, seguro, el que hacía era uno con un divisor por 12. El de 608KHz era uno de "Nueva Electrónica", que usaba el 4060 pero lo hacían oscilar con una bobina de FI de 455 a la que le sacaban el capacitor, creo.
Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 26, 2013)

Posiblemente en los siguientes días tenga acceso a un equipo que tiene el mismo codificador estéreo pero en vez del cristal de 38 usa el resonador cerámico y el 4060. Si es así, voy a revisar bien de que frecuencia es tomaré nota de los componentes asociados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Jesús, cuál es el verdadero objetivo de este tema?
> 
> Voy a ir poniendo lo que tengo, pero de a poco jeje, aca una fotito de la placa con el M9588. Luego le paso fotos del estéreo y del modulador. La fuente creo que es más que obvia (además en este equipo todo se alimenta con la misma tensión)


Hola a todos ,!saludos cordeales!, caro DJ_Glenn se no for mucha molestia ?poderia ustesds subir el diagrama esquemactico con valores de los conponientes enpleados dese amplificador buena pinta ?.
!Muchas Gracias!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





crimson dijo:


> No, seguro, el que hacía era uno con un divisor por 12. El de 608KHz era uno de "Nueva Electrónica", que usaba el 4060 pero lo hacían oscilar con una bobina de FI de 455 a la que le sacaban el capacitor, creo.
> Saludos C


Caro Crinson afortunadamiente yo tengo lo articulo original que aclaras , caso te interesse o algun conpañero tenga interesse contesteme y yo subo con mucho gusto aca.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 27, 2013)

El ampli con el 9588 no creo que tenga mucho misterio, pero sí le han puesto varios condensadores smd.

Lo que sí no se ve mucho del pll ya que lo más interesante (el vfo) está escondido en una cajita rellena de recina. Para el caso podes ver algo como la imagen que te adjunto. A proposito, que te parece la manera en que ingresa el audio? no lo hace junto a la tensión de error, sino que va posterior al circuito tanque directamente en la base del transistor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El ampli con el 9588 no creo que tenga mucho misterio, pero sí le han puesto varios condensadores smd.
> 
> Lo que sí no se ve mucho del pll ya que lo más interesante (el vfo) está escondido en una cajita rellena de recina. Para el caso podes ver algo como la imagen que te adjunto. A proposito, que te parece la manera en que ingresa el audio? no lo hace junto a la tensión de error, sino que va posterior al circuito tanque directamente en la base del transistor.


Ese metodo de modulaciõn FM no me gusta tanpoco donde tenemos modulaciõn simultanea AM y FM , lo audio canbia la polarizaciõn "DC" de base del transistor oscilador a su ritmo dai la modulaciõn AM con un bajo indice de modulaciõn AM pero esa existe y no es deseada aca, la modulaciõn FM se deve a lo canbio de las capacitancias parasitas del transistor oscilador ao ritmo de lo audio . Para mi lo mas correcto es enplear un segundo diodo varicap en lo tanque oscilador para modular correctamiente el en FM directo y verdadero sin las indesejaveis modulaciones "AM" .
Quanto ao amplificador "buena pinta" segredos y misterios yo creo que realmiente el no tenga pero senpre es mui bueno tener en manos un proyecto nuevo e testeado.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 27, 2013)

entonces ingresar el audio mezclado con la tensión de error proveniente del sintetizador te parece mejor? aca te adjunto los dos ejemplos:


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 27, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El ampli con el 9588 no creo que tenga mucho misterio, pero sí le han puesto varios condensadores smd.
> 
> Lo que sí no se ve mucho del pll ya que lo más interesante (el vfo) está escondido en una cajita rellena de recina. Para el caso podes ver algo como la imagen que te adjunto. A proposito, que te parece la manera en que ingresa el audio? no lo hace junto a la tensión de error, sino que va posterior al circuito tanque directamente en la base del transistor.



hola chicos la cajita esa metalica yo la eh visto y vi que solo tenia bovinas me acuerdo cuando fuy a retirar el equipo en el 2010 no tenia la recina y recuerdo que me digueron espera que le tengo que poner recina si no hace ruido cuando lo traje hacia ruido como un tipido que luego arregle pero en si lo que yo vi fueron bovinas hay dentro, el sonido es plano segun me dijeron luego la respuesta era de 100 hz a 8 khz medio como que me perdia mucho agudos se los sacas a la fuerza y golpear golpea como un loco demaciado para mi sano juicio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> entonces ingresar el audio mezclado con la tensión de error proveniente del sintetizador te parece mejor? aca te adjunto los dos ejemplos:


A principio si , desde que el audio no moleste (desenganche) la malha PLL , caso eso ocorra lo mejor es enplear un diodo varicap adicional para tratar lo audio unicamiente .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 27, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> A principio si , desde que el audio no moleste (desenganche) la malha PLL , caso eso ocorra lo mejor es enplear un diodo varicap adicional para tratar lo audio unicamiente .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



yo te digo que ese equipo si hay algo que tiene es estabilidad y no vi ninguno que se corras de frecuencia en eso son muy buenos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2013)

jesus segurola dijo:


> yo te digo que ese equipo si hay algo que tiene es estabilidad y no vi ninguno que se corras de frecuencia en eso son muy buenos


Si estas correcto esa es la real funciõn de lo PLL MC145151 , manter lo oscilador maestro(VCO) con la estabilidad de un oscilador a cristal . , haora quando modulamos en frequencia ese oscilador maestro ( VCO) lo proyecto de la malha deve sener tal que el no tente remover o mejor quitar la modulaciõn.  Una maneira mas elegante de sumar directamiente el audio modulante con la tensiõn de control es enplear un amplificador operacional (Amp Op) como sumador , asi un senal no molesta al otro devido a lo ayslamiento del somador en su entradas . Alguns proyectos  hacen uso de aplicar la tensiõn de control en un terminal  de lo diodo varicap y la modulaciõn o audio en lo otro terminal de lo mismo diodo varicap. Yo personalmiente prefiro lo uso de diodos Varicaps separados , donde cada uno con su funciõn o sea un para correciõn de frequencia y otro para hacer la modulaciõn FM.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 28, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Si estas correcto esa es la real funciõn de lo PLL MC145151 , manter lo oscilador maestro(VCO) con la estabilidad de un oscilador a cristal . , haora quando modulamos en frequencia ese oscilador maestro ( VCO) lo proyecto de la malha deve sener tal que el no tente remover o mejor quitar la modulaciõn.  Una maneira mas elegante de sumar directamiente el audio modulante con la tensiõn de control es enplear un amplificador operacional (Amp Op) como sumador , asi un senal no molesta al otro devido a lo ayslamiento del somador en su entradas . Alguns proyectos  hacen uso de aplicar la tensiõn de control en un terminal  de lo diodo varicap y la modulaciõn o audio en lo otro terminal de lo mismo diodo varicap. Yo personalmiente prefiro lo uso de diodos Varicaps separados , donde cada uno con su funciõn o sea un para correciõn de frequencia y otro para hacer la modulaciõn FM.
> !Fuerte abrazo a todos!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



yo lo decia por que eh visto muchos q se corren con mucha modulacion y este ni un poco por mas pasado de modulacion que este con los dos diodos si es y la calidad de audio vos como la acomodarias en estos pll en especial ya que va de 100 hz a 8 khz y otros van de 30 hz a 15 khz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2013)

Bueno como yo aclarei lo correcto y cuidadoso diseño de la malha passa baixas de lo PLL es lo segredo de un bueno desenpeño en aceptar altos indices de modulaciõn FM sin desgancharse , Haora devemos recordar que la respuesta de frequencia en su entrada deve sener de 20Hz hasta 15Khz para un  programa en mono y 20Hz hasta 53Khz para lo bueno funcionamiento de un programa en estereo multiplex ( MPX).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 28, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Bueno como yo aclarei lo correcto y cuidadoso diseño de la malha passa baixas de lo PLL es lo segredo de un bueno desenpeño en aceptar altos indices de modulaciõn FM sin desgancharse , Haora devemos recordar que la respuesta de frequencia en su entrada deve sener de 20Hz hasta 15Khz para un  programa en mono y 20Hz hasta 53Khz para lo bueno funcionamiento de un programa en estereo multiplex ( MPX).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



por lo que me contas habria que modificarlo mucho lo mejor seria copiar uno y ver los cambios posibles en la parte de la calidad de audio yo ya no tengo el mio de esa marca pero voy a ver si puedo tener uno que esta roto y en ese puedo jugar a gusto y sacarle la recina y ver las bobinas de adentro saludos daniel !!!


----------



## jesus segurola (Oct 4, 2013)

hola buenas tardes subi unas en otro tema voy a subir unas mas clara la semana que viene que me llega la camara que compre para tal funcion disculpa la tardanza https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/duda-codificado-estereo-digital-97115/


----------



## exetv (Oct 5, 2013)

que tal andara este?  http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/procesador/procesador.htm  hay que anularle el pre de micro para usarlo con linea pero mejorara la calidad de sonido? sera bueno en fm? saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2013)

exetv dijo:


> que tal andara este?  http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/procesador/procesador.htm  hay que anularle el pre de micro para usarlo con linea pero mejorara la calidad de sonido? sera bueno en fm? saludos


Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales desde Brasil! , caro Exetv desafortunadamiente ese processador no es adecuado a transmissiones de audio de alta qualidad (FM Broadcasting o sea banda ancha de audio  20HZ a 15KHz) y su uso es para fonia o mejor telefonia  (300Hz hasta 3KHz) , donde el aumenta lo nivel medio de lo programa de audio mantendo la transmission mas fuerte y su uso es en transmissiones de SSB ( Banda lateral unica) en ondas curtas ( 2 a 30 Mhz). Puede ate sener util en transmissiones de AM ( 550KHz a 1650 KHZ) o en la banda ciudadana (27MHz) donde lo programa de audio es solo platicas en banda angosta ( 300HZ a 3KHz) .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jesus segurola (Oct 18, 2013)

m31 procesador de tres bandas


----------



## piojo (Oct 19, 2013)

hola jesus este m31 es de este año porque han cambiado totalmente el diseño de las placas esta mejor terminado el que yo vi de hace un par de años seguia con las placas apiladas y mas desprolijo ponete una foto del frente saludos


----------



## jesus segurola (Oct 19, 2013)

piojo dijo:


> hola jesus este m31 es de este año porque han cambiado totalmente el diseño de las placas esta mejor terminado el que yo vi de hace un par de años seguia con las placas apiladas y mas desprolijo ponete una foto del frente saludos



dale para mi es mejor el m31 mkiii q si mal no se es el de las placas una arriba de la otra el frente de este esta pintado de blanco por que el ex dueño a si lo avia pintado


----------



## chinotriac (Ene 1, 2016)

jesus segurola dijo:


> hola chicos les comento es de fabricacion de empresa y no tengo el esquematico si puedo sacarle fotos y hacer una lista de sus materiales la idea para hacerlo mejor para ustedes es pedirselo al fabricante es muy amigo mio y espero si me los de si es a si con mucho gusto los compartire lo que si tengo es de uno similar al m31 y ese lo suvo en un ratito no mas que lo encuentre en el archivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se puede acceder al circuito


----------



## tiago (Ene 2, 2016)

El RAR se abre bien. A que circuito no puedes acceder?

Saludos.


----------



## chinotriac (Ene 2, 2016)

al abrir el rar , solo muestra 2 jpg. las otras imágenes aparecen con extensión .tumb



ahí pude abrir las imágenes pero son de muy baja definición y no logra verse el circuito. gracias


----------



## yamilo12 (May 31, 2017)

Queridos amigos del foro perdón por abrir este hilo entiendo que esta cerrado desde hace algún tiempo pero, hace poco tiempo conseguí este procesador mk 2 m31 y quisiera me ayuden a unir todo.  este esta sin el codificador estéreo, yo en casa tengo un codificador no es de la misma marca, pero quisiera unirlo todo en un solo gabinete. por que ocupa lugar. y por la estético. pregunte a unos amigos del foro y me dijeron que uniendo todo en un gabinete tendría que dejar afuera a un transformador.  y eso es lo que no quiero. no tanto por lo estético si no por lo peligroso que seria poner algo fuera de su caja ademas de eso que hay que ver los voltajes y el ruido que pudiera ocasionar. aquí adjunto unas imágenes del codificador y el procesador. aguardo, saludos cordiales.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 1, 2017)

Hola Yamilo,por lo que veo tenes una placa generica de encoder esterero ,seguramente en base a un modulador balanceado,,y un procesador M31. Lo que debes hacer, es fijarte si la placa entra en ese gabinete,,aparentemente si.   Bien, de la salida de los canales Izq y der, del procesador,vas a entrar a la placa encoder ,y la salida multiplex de esta ira hacia el tx,con respecto a la alimentacion ,estimo que esta placa usa fuente simple,y debe consumir muy pocos miliamperes, por lo que seguramente puedas tomar la alimentacion directamente de los 12 v+ del procesador, sin provocar ninguna alteracion en el funcionamiento del procesador,quizas tengas que adecuar los niveles de entrada al encoder ,pero estimo que debe tener unos presets para ajustar los niveles de entrada de audio,en cuanto a la impedancia supongo que sera la standard de cualquier pre. Por lo tanto tiene que funcionar de maravillas.


Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 1, 2017)

Se me olvidó reparar el RAR que tenía archivos ilegibles. Ya está. 
Siento haber tardado algo mas de un año.  

Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Jun 1, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Yamilo,por lo que veo tenes una placa generica de encoder esterero ,seguramente en base a un modulador balanceado,,y un procesador M31. Lo que debes hacer, es fijarte si la placa entra en ese gabinete,,aparentemente si.   Bien, de la salida de los canales Izq y der, del procesador,vas a entrar a la placa encoder ,y la salida multiplex de esta ira hacia el tx,con respecto a la alimentacion ,estimo que esta placa usa fuente simple,y debe consumir muy pocos miliamperes, por lo que seguramente puedas tomar la alimentacion directamente de los 12 v+ del procesador, sin provocar ninguna alteracion en el funcionamiento del procesador,quizas tengas que adecuar los niveles de entrada al encoder ,pero estimo que debe tener unos presets para ajustar los niveles de entrada de audio,en cuanto a la impedancia supongo que sera la standard de cualquier pre. Por lo tanto tiene que funcionar de maravillas.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



estimado, muchas gracias por su respuesta. entonces usted me dice que saque tensión del mismo trafo que tiene el procesador... y si en ves de hacer así saco tensión de la parte donde dice cod. esta en recuadro blanco.  sera que hay tensión en esa parte? por que me eh fijado en las imágenes que subio el amigo de mas arriba y publico el mismo procesador que tengo yo. solo que el mio es sin cod. usted no tendrá el diagrama de conexión para ver cual es el v+ y el v- de 12. de la parte que dice COD  si es como imagino, en ese caso solo agregaría una salida MPX para el excitador. y las otras salidas las dejaría para otra cosa, por ejemplo dejar para conectar en la pc y salir por Internet, ademas de esto tengo mas dudas. por ejemplo como haría si conecto el procesador que tiene salida balanceada y pasar al codificador si este no es con entrada balanceada. no se si me logra entender.  saludos amigos del Foro.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 1, 2017)

Hola yamilo,lamentablemente aun no cayo en mis manos ningun procesador mk3 de esa version ,el unico que tengo es el antiguo mk3,,y digamos que ese manual provisto por el fabricante es una risa,,ya que esta cargado de errores u omisiones.  con respecto a donde conectar el +b del encoder,,en cualquier punto positivo de 12v,,fijate si ese punto marcado,,viene del regulador 7812,de ser asi, ese es el lugar adecuado ,con respecto a lo de la salida balanceada,,solo tenes que convertirla a desbalanceada y ahi entras al encoder. la solucion mas practica ,aunque no la mas ortodoxa es que unas el negativo con masa y uses el positivo como salida de señal.


Saludos.


----------



## el resistors (Jun 16, 2017)

hola disculpen la molestia de haber abierto este tema cerrado ya hace tiempo pero tengo en mis manos un procesador mk3 de m31 al que quisiera extraer la placa del procesador de audio ya que la parte de encoder de stereo no la voy a usar y quisiera extraer la parte del procesador solamente estuve mirando que posee un conector tipo serial que desconectando esa placa sale todo el procesador pero la parte del codificador me queda sin funcionar , dentifique los cables de entrada de audio que son el blanco y el amarillo y si no estoy equivocado la salida seria el azul y el verde tambien identifique la alimentacion pero no se si asi lo estoy haciendo bien porque hice la prueba de ingresar audio y sale muy bajito (solo por la placa del procesador) si me dan una mano para sacar la placa del procesador y hacerla funcionar afura dejando funcionable el codificador me resultaria muy facil, gracias, saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 17, 2017)

Sube una foto en la que se puedan ver claramente los cables que mencionas y a donde están conectados.
Puede que quien conozca éstos procesadores te lo diga sin tener que mirar imágenes.

Saludos.


----------



## el resistors (Jun 17, 2017)

ok aqui subi  las fotos del procesador m31 mk3 que les comentaba


----------



## elgriego (Jun 17, 2017)

Hola el resistors,aca tenes abundante imformacion sobre el MK3.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-mkiii-m31-123088/


Saludos.


----------



## el resistors (Jun 17, 2017)

hola elgriego gracias pero ya lei todo ese post antes de preguntar y soy un tanto nuevo por eso queria saber si me ayudarian con las imagenes y a saber nada mas si se puede o no se puede hacer eso que les comentaba antes saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 16, 2017)

como estan amigos! he buscado en todo el foro y no he encontrado nada que me ayude con mi problemilla! tengo dos procesadores de audio,de procedencia argentina, mafer, microplus, a ambos le han borrado los números de identidad de los IC, creo que pueden ser un TL084CN los de 14 pines y TL082CN los de 8 pines, quisiera saber que opinan, ya que tienen más experiencia que yo! he contactado con el fabricante pero el quiere que los envíe ambos procesadores, el costo del envio me saldria 10 veces mas caro si lo reparo yo mismo en caso de ser los integrados que pienso que son, tampoco quiere darme los datos de los IC, les adjunto algunas fotografías, espero disculpen la calidad de la foto, pues mi cámara no es muy buena!


----------



## elmito2 (Ago 16, 2017)

Creo que usan los mismos. Los famosos CA3080 y los demás deberían ser los que mencionaste


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don LeonKennedy te recomendo altamente chequear si los pinos de alimentación dels CIs  corresponden a de los CIs que pensas que possiblemente sea.
Por ejenplo : los TL082 lo +Vcc es pino 8 y lo -Vcc es lo pino 4 ,ya  para los TL084 : lo +Vcc es lo pino 4 y lo -Vcc es lo pino 11
Cheque con tu multimetro si la alimetanción de la tarjeta acuerda con eses datos.
!Ojala algun capo en ese tema pueda ayudarte mejor!.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 16, 2017)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> como estan amigos! he buscado en todo el foro y no he encontrado nada que me ayude con mi problemilla! tengo dos procesadores de audio,de procedencia argentina, mafer, microplus, a ambos le han borrado los números de identidad de los IC, creo que pueden ser un TL084CN los de 14 pines y TL082CN los de 8 pines, quisiera saber que opinan, ya que tienen más experiencia que yo! he contactado con el fabricante pero el quiere que los envíe ambos procesadores, el costo del envio me saldria 10 veces mas caro si lo reparo yo mismo en caso de ser los integrados que pienso que son, tampoco quiere darme los datos de los IC, les adjunto algunas fotografías, espero disculpen la calidad de la foto, pues mi cámara no es muy buena!



Hola...Antes de tocar nada, analiza y localiza la falla. Si empiezas a cambiar cosas por que están en zócalo lo mas probable es que termine mal el proceso.
A mi nunca me paso que se me quemaron mas que los IC de la entrada o salida, jamas lo de los filtros.
Puedes poner esos que mencionaste o los de bajo ruido TL074 y TL072.
Revisa que estén bien las tensiones de la fuente simétrica y esta salidas se encuentren con bajo ripple a la salida(capacitores electrolíticos de filtrado bien)
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 16, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Antes de tocar nada, analiza y localiza la falla. Si empiezas a cambiar cosas por que están en zócalo lo mas probable es que termine mal el proceso.
> A mi nunca me paso que se me quemaron mas que los IC de la entrada o salida, jamas lo de los filtros.
> Puedes poner esos que mencionaste o los de bajo ruido TL074 y TL072.
> Revisa que estén bien las tensiones de la fuente simétrica y esta salidas se encuentren con bajo ripple a la salida(capacitores electrolíticos de filtrado bien)
> ...


la falla que tengo es en un canal, es un zumbido, y la falla esta en uno de los IC, pues he intercambiado los IC entre los canales y la falla se pasa al otro canal, por lo que es comprobado que uno o unos de los IC esta fallando


----------



## elgriego (Ago 16, 2017)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> la falla que tengo es en un canal, es un zumbido, y la falla esta en uno de los IC, pues he intercambiado los IC entre los canales y la falla se pasa al otro canal, por lo que es comprobado que uno o unos de los IC esta fallando



Hola leon ,, y que ci es el que intercambiaste,y se paso el problema al otro canal.???


Señalalo en la foto ,o decinos su ubicacion.



Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 16, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola leon ,, y que ci es el que intercambiaste,y se paso el problema al otro canal.???
> 
> 
> Señalalo en la foto ,o decinos su ubicacion.
> ...



he intercambiado en uno de los procesadores los CI que están marcados en círculos rojos y al hacer esto el zumbido se cambio de canal, en el otro procesador no he hecho los intercambios porque ese procesador tiene la falla en ambos lados,  tengo el zumbido en los dos canales, (el procesador de la placa mas clara), que es mas nuevo, pero me gustaria saber de todos modos que CI son por si tenga que reemplazar alguno de ellos, es mas, si se trata de los TL081CN, TL082CN y TL084CN tengo varios de esos entre mis cosas, querría estar seguro para utilizarlos y no empeorar la situación de estos equipos


----------



## elmito2 (Ago 16, 2017)

Casi estoy seguro que es el CA3080 PER


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2017)

elmito2 dijo:


> Casi estoy seguro que es el CA3080 PER



Puede sener , en ese caso la alimentación es -Vcc en lo pino 4 y +Vcc en lo  pino 7 , hay que conbrobar con auxilio de un murtimetro en la tarjeta madre si eso acuerda!.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 16, 2017)

Los de entrada de audio desde el exterior son tl072,los de ocho patas,y el que esta en la entrada balanceada es un tl 074. 

El resto,los borrados son los mismos de siempre,tl 072,tl074 y ca 3080. solo variaron el impreso.



Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 17, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Los de entrada de audio desde el exterior son tl072,los de ocho patas,y el que esta en la entrada balanceada es un tl 074.
> 
> El resto,los borrados son los mismos de siempre,tl 072,tl074 y ca 3080. solo variaron el impreso.
> 
> ...



gracias maestro!!! estaré trabajando en ambos procesadores!! infinitamente agradecido!!
Gracias a todos amigos!! por sus aportes, estare revisando los VCC+ y VCC- como indico Daniel


----------

